# Good Rain!



## knockoff64

Found my first Chants today! A few small ones on the way out of the woods. Also found a large chicken (white pore), too soggy to pick, maybe when it dries a little, maybe not.

I picked a couple for positive ID, waiting on the spore print as I type. I'm pretty confident of my ID, but I'll be safe anyway.

Lot's of Corals popping up, and hundreds of small bright yellow shrooms, I believe they are a Tricholoma, but not certain yet, didn't pick any of them.


----------



## Michigan Mike

Way to go on your first chants of the year KO!


----------



## Oldgrandman

I better start poking around now. I heard the weather we had this Spring was gonna make for a lot of insects and by the looks of things around the neighborhood here that is true. That means the shrooms may get attacked much quicker. 
And all this moisture is gonna make for a nasty skeeter season too :yikes:


----------



## Michigan Mike

It's kindof a double edged sword Ogm imo,
No rain= No bugs, No Skeeters, No shrooms.
More Rain=More Skeeters= More Shrooms. LOL

On another note, picked 94 golden chant buttons this morning
along with a couple dozen bt's that were all bugfree today,
but probably wouldn't be in a day or 2.
Found my first micro cinnabar and used it as a trail snack.
Did see my first boletes of the year and one was about 6 inch dia.
and were a non edible variety.(b.subvelutipes)


----------



## knockoff64

Michigan Mike said:


> It's kindof a double edged sword Ogm imo,
> No rain= No bugs, No Skeeters, No shrooms.
> More Rain=More Skeeters= More Shrooms. LOL
> 
> On another note, picked 94 golden chant buttons this morning
> along with a couple dozen bt's that were all bugfree today,
> but probably wouldn't be in a day or 2.
> Found my first micro cinnabar and used it as a trail snack.
> Did see my first boletes of the year and one was about 6 inch dia.
> and were a non edible variety.(b.subvelutipes)


Interesting!

I expected to find some Chants today, but came up empty handed. (except for some Russulas). 

I hope you're not picking my spots Mike! LOL


----------



## knockoff64

Oh yea, also found 2 large Hericium! Very waterlogged, not sure if I should have picked them in that state, so I left them.


----------



## Michigan Mike

Hi KO
My early spot is on top of a hill that is pretty open with oaks
and I haven't seen any in the woods yet either.

On Herciums, as long as they are still pure white they are good to go
imo.

mike


----------



## knockoff64

Michigan Mike said:


> Hi KO
> My early spot is on top of a hill that is pretty open with oaks
> and I haven't seen any in the woods yet either.
> 
> On Herciums, as long as they are still pure white they are good to go
> imo.
> 
> mike


Thanks Mike, the spot I've checked twice appears to be perfect. Mature oak and beech, sparse ground cover, well drained, multiple washes, plenty of moss, produces Hens. Seems like a winner, maybe a couple more weeks. Got a couple other spots to check as well.

The hericiums were still white, maybe I'll try a little. Any cooking tips?


----------



## fasthunter

Michigan Mike said:


> It's kindof a double edged sword Ogm imo,
> No rain= No bugs, No Skeeters, No shrooms.
> More Rain=More Skeeters= More Shrooms. LOL
> 
> On another note, picked 94 golden chant buttons this morning
> along with a couple dozen bt's that were all bugfree today,
> but probably wouldn't be in a day or 2.
> Found my first micro cinnabar and used it as a trail snack.
> Did see my first boletes of the year and one was about 6 inch dia.
> and were a non edible variety.(b.subvelutipes)


 That's it I'm getting off of my butt and checking out my chant patch tomorrow. Nice find Mike!


----------



## Michigan Mike

Thanks Fh and good luck!
I'm hoping we get this next rain this week and its a good one.

KO
You made me think about my chant spots verses hens.
All my chants spots have hens within a 5 minute walk
just not vice/versa.
I have 10 times more hen spots. lol

Took a walk last night to check the trumpet spot by the house,
not much going on there,still just a few with no new ones popping
and the dozen chants there really didn't get any bigger.

Seen a half dozen decent size lilac-brown boletes too.
The audubon says edible and Nab say poisonus
but some people can consume them without ill effects?
Strong caution advised.
I think I'll pass on them at this point.

The only thing I ended up picking was a half gallon of Mulberrys
and the first few black raspberrys that are just starting to ripen.
MMM....Good stuff!

mike


----------



## knockoff64

Good stuff Mike! I'm making mental notes.

Checked a likely spot today, nothing good, but a few unidentified fungi around.

Picked about a pint of Black rasberries myself, couple days and it will be quarts.

Rasberry milkshakes tonite!


----------



## bigsablemike

ok here it is.ive got the mushroom bug.i looked about 20 miles for morrels this spring,only ones i found were down the street next to the sidewalk.:lol:
i want to hunt chats,and bollettes.if somone could pm me with some info on where to look for them id appreciate it.
im not asking for spots just terrain type info.my efforts will be in the waterloo rec are.
any info from s.e. guys[hint fasthunter,mich mike],would probaly be more usefull but any and all help is appreciated.

thanks,mike


----------



## Michigan Mike

knockoff64 said:


> Good stuff Mike! I'm making mental notes.
> 
> Checked a likely spot today, nothing good, but a few unidentified fungi around.
> 
> Picked about a pint of Black rasberries myself, couple days and it will be quarts.
> 
> Rasberry milkshakes tonite!


That sounds great KO!
Wild raspberrys are my favorite berry to pick.
I have one patch of Big reds I found a few years ago
I can pick a couple gallons when the time is right.

mike


----------



## Michigan Mike

bigsablemike said:


> ok here it is.ive got the mushroom bug.i looked about 20 miles for morrels this spring,only ones i found were down the street next to the sidewalk.:lol:
> i want to hunt chats,and bollettes.if somone could pm me with some info on where to look for them id appreciate it.
> im not asking for spots just terrain type info.my efforts will be in the waterloo rec are.
> any info from s.e. guys[hint fasthunter,mich mike],would probaly be more usefull but any and all help is appreciated.
> 
> thanks,mike


Hi Mike
There's some good info on chants on this thread
where tree types, lookalikes, ect were mentioned.
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=291573

Keep an eye out for chicken of the woods too growing off
of oaks.
It's an easy id and one of my favorites and tastes like chicken.
2 to 10 pounds per shroom too.

mike


----------



## Roosevelt

I hunt SE MI. The chickens are out now, but I think it's just a lil bit early for the chants. i hunt oaks with light that gets into the floor. Not alot of ground cover, just leaves and a few sapling trees, shrubs here and there.


----------



## Michigan Mike

NO Rain yet!
Was suppose to be here by 6 am!
:smile-mad


----------



## Michigan Mike

Not a drop here yet,but I can see it hitting on the doppler over
my favorite shroom woods. 
*http://detroit.justweather.com/*


----------



## Roosevelt

the best part of shroomin is that you can actually be happy when it rains. It's raining here now. Woohoo!:lol:


----------



## tnt1960

We just got pounded here in Macomb Twp. Thunder, lightning, & hail. :yikes: Also lost power twice during the storm. Glad it`s over, for now!


----------



## Michigan Mike

LOL
Before I started shrooming, I'd be bummed out and complain when it rained every
weekend.
Now it makes me happy!
The 8 day forecast is looking good so far!


----------



## fasthunter

Roosevelt said:


> the best part of shroomin is that you can actually be happy when it rains. It's raining here now. Woohoo!:lol:


 We shroomers aren't right :lol:. I love my sunny days, but I love a good hard rainfall every three days or so. You should have seen the look on the guys face yesterday when I was picking wine cap stropharias in the woodchips at work before I went home. My boss asked if my friend(Good guy and I've been teaching him shrooming.) and I had a secret magic mushroom spot or something:yikes::lol:. They thought I was was wierd picking shrooms out there, but they taste really good. I couldn't help but pick something for a future meal.


----------



## Michigan Mike

fasthunter said:


> We shroomers aren't right :lol:. I love my sunny days, but I love a good hard rainfall every three days or so. You should have seen the look on the guys face yesterday when I was picking wine cap stropharias in the woodchips at work before I went home. My boss asked if my friend(Good guy and I've been teaching him shrooming.) and I had a secret magic mushroom spot or something:yikes::lol:. They thought I was was wierd picking shrooms out there, but they taste really good. I couldn't help but pick something for a future meal.


LOL
When we run into people while shrooming
and they ask what we are doing and tell them.
Allot of them give us strange looks like we are druggies or something.
:yikes:....:lol:
But that's ok as long as they are not picking
our shrooms.

mike


----------



## Roosevelt

LOL! People usually just run the other way when they see me. I guess they're fraid I'm gonna try and abduct em or somethin. I guess if I saw a guy dressed in camo, wearing a headnet to conceal his face and wielding a knife I'd run too.:yikes:


----------



## Michigan Mike

LOL!

Now that was the rain I was looking for!!
Might be an interesting weekend.

mike


----------



## Sparky23

`wish we coulda got a littel rain over here, things are drying up fast.


----------



## 2Lungs

No rain in Battle Creek? Now their talking Sat. & Mon. thru Thur. Need some!!


----------



## Michigan Mike

Sorry about the no rain syndrome, seen that more often than not here.
Only had around a half inch by the house but 5 miles down the road
at least a couple of good inches right where I need it.

Friday, my better half was out walking princess and noticed her first
bitters of the year.
Knowing that, I had to take a walk in the woods near the house
to check a few spruces and Elvis was just starting to make his
appearance.
Biggest was around 5 inch dia, but the little guys got the better of
the deal this time.
Seen a few little ones just starting too.
Just enough for about a meal, but oh what a meal!

Seen my first few chants in the woods, noticed about half dozen
bt's of size, but not worth bothering for so few, few micro cinnabars,
some yellow cracked boletes, quite a few bitters,ect.. 
starting to look more like summer.

Checked on a few Raspberry patches, looks like Tuesday would
be a good first picking in my spots.

mike


----------



## Sparky23

you find most of your kings in spruce?


----------



## Michigan Mike

Usually sparky, but sometimes where white pines meet
oaks can be good at times too.

mike


----------



## Michigan Mike

We went back to our early chant spot from last week on Sunday
and picked a couple of pounds of nice ones with the biggest
being a little over 3 inches and still bugfree.
These I believe were growing last week, but were just not visable
untill they were big enough to push up thru the leaves.
Somewhat protected from the little guys under the leaves imo.
About 1 out of 3 were good to go.
Could of had triple if I was into the *power protein chants*!

Checked another couple of cep spots and picked 15 nice ones.
No big flush yet, next couple of rains should do it though.

mike


----------



## Sparky23

nice find, i looked in a few spots today, nothing, any pics? I need to find a few more to get an odea on wherew i need to be looking for chants, i checked some spruces today also nothing going. I really wanna find some of the edible boletes....soon i hope.


----------



## Michigan Mike

Thanks Sparky
I'm pretty computer illeterate when it comes to photos.
With golden chant's I just walked the trails until I
found my spots in oaks and beech. 
See a few on the trail, sometimes you can follow them in 
and find a nice chanty patch other times they are what I call
just scattered trail chants.
Some green on the forest is a good thing imo for them.
Dark areas where nothing is growing I learned to avoid
except when looking for the reds.

There's a few excellent edible boletes boletes in the oaks and beech 
too.
Chestnuts and variipes are a couple.
I generally just stick with the ones that follow the rules.

mike


----------



## knockoff64

I managed to check a new spot on Sunday. One lonely bunch of very small Golden's right next to the trail. Lot's of blue staining Boletes, maybe the edible Red Stemmed or maybe Devil's, didn't even consider eating them. 

Still picking Rasberries! Over a gallon since Thursday!

We need rain!


----------



## Michigan Mike

knockoff64 said:


> I managed to check a new spot on Sunday. One lonely bunch of very small Golden's right next to the trail. Lot's of blue staining Boletes, maybe the edible Red Stemmed or maybe Devil's, didn't even consider eating them.
> 
> Still picking Rasberries! Over a gallon since Thursday!
> 
> We need rain!


Sounds good KO!
I made my first picking tonight of about a gallon in about 2 1/2 hours.
Although it was cooler and a nice breeze, it was one of those days 
where you dare not open your mouth and could hear the skeeters!
Deet did it's job though.
The only good thing is they make you a faster picker!

mike


----------



## Sparky23

3 days straight of rain in the forcast and i bet we only got a .25" in kalamazoo, looked for a few hours in a new spot today and yesterday with nothing. Now no rain is forcasted for the next week. May have to take a drive to get to wetter soil with more shrooms.


----------



## Michigan Mike

Sparky23 said:


> 3 days straight of rain in the forcast and i bet we only got a .25" in kalamazoo, looked for a few hours in a new spot today and yesterday with nothing. Now no rain is forcasted for the next week. May have to take a drive to get to wetter soil with more shrooms.


Now your talking Sparky!
I watch that doppler like a hawk!
The rain sometimes hits within 40 minutes of any direction
from me often.
That's my usual range and I have good shroom woods
within 5 sourrounding counties at his point.
These are all my hunting and fishing spots too,so that helps.


----------



## fasthunter

Michigan Mike said:


> Usually sparky, but sometimes where white pines meet
> oaks can be good at times too.
> 
> mike


 I know of a spot that seems prime habitat for that Mike. I'll have to give it a check tomorrow.


----------



## Michigan Mike

It was slim pickings this weekend for me but managed around 20 nice chants
with the biggest being 4 inch dia along with a half dozen kings
and couple hundred black trumpets.
My bt spots in 3 counties all had a little but saw plenty that
had already turned black.
Kindof funny that Black Trumpets once they are all Black
aren't any good.

Did pick another gallon of Raspberries along with picking 
a limit of gills/calicos.
Not much rain in the forecast, looks like it will be mostly berrys and fish
for the week, which is not a bad thing imo! lol

mike


----------



## Roosevelt

I found a bunch of trumpets but they haven't grown a lick in over a week. I managed to pick 10 of decent size, tasty!!! Sure would like to get some more.


----------



## Sparky23

I would just like to see one:sad: Looked today for a few hours with nothing to show again. Need rain bad but dosnt look good.


----------



## Michigan Mike

Ya, they are hard to figure out and grow real slow and sometimes not
at all like you mentioned.
The only good thing all my spots are close to where I hunt
and fish all year and am able to keep checking.
Another thing is I have picked them from late June thru early Oct. and have seen
several flushes per year, so plenty of time still to hit it right.

I've read down south where they pick them by the pounds
and fall is a better time for them there.
Makes sense, since they are slow growers and the ground
doesn't try out as fast then.

Not a whole lot of rain in the forecast for sure, but
you never can tell what the next good rain will bring.
Time to go and get them berrys now!


----------



## Sparky23

so close to getting rain watched it all day now, south it heads:rant: while disapating. thought for a while there i might get lucky. So will new chants pop in this dry stuff?


----------



## Michigan Mike

Sparky23 said:


> so close to getting rain watched it all day now, south it heads:rant: while disapating. thought for a while there i might get lucky. So will new chants pop in this dry stuff?


Hi Sparky
I don't think so, but in the past I've noticed the ones that were growing
under the leaves had kept growing for at least a week without rain.
The ones under the leaves seem to be somewhat protected
from the bugs until they are exposed too.
Some years when there was nothing else out there, I was still picking chants.

Next chance of rain in my area is Friday and Satuday now and
am hoping for as much as possible. lol
Might be able to find some of the faster growing type shrooms.


----------



## Roosevelt

I must be getting old. I used to go out in the summer even if there was no rain looking for shrooms. Now I just wait for a good rain. "shaking head in disbelief". I never thought the day would come. :0

But, when I did go looking without rain I'd focus on areas that got morning dew. It will settle on the leaves of trees and such, rain down, and provide moisture where there is none. Ponds, creeks and such can be good too.


----------



## Sparky23

I thought again we were in for a good soakin the patch that was almost to kazoo just went away and the rest is now turning south, hopefully get a pop up storm i guess.


----------



## Michigan Mike

Sparky23 said:


> I thought again we were in for a good soakin the patch that was almost to kazoo just went away and the rest is now turning south, hopefully get a pop up storm i guess.


I hate when that happens! lol
But I still have berrys to pick and fish that need whoopin.
*No Rain, No Shrooms...Go Fish!*
**

Never can tell, it might be a great August chanty season this year.


----------



## Michigan Mike

Roosevelt said:


> I must be getting old. I used to go out in the summer even if there was no rain looking for shrooms. Now I just wait for a good rain. "shaking head in disbelief". I never thought the day would come. :0
> 
> But, when I did go looking without rain I'd focus on areas that got morning dew. It will settle on the leaves of trees and such, rain down, and provide moisture where there is none. Ponds, creeks and such can be good too.


 
I used to do the same thing back when I was younger around 40 when
I first started shroomin! lol
Luckily they were very wet years and It showed me where certain ones grew
and where some shrooms never grew when I was out earning my spots
and everything was still quite new.
It's still nice to go out and find new spots, but only when the
other spots are producing first.

mike


----------



## Sparky23

o i fish almost every day, being that i am just gettin into the summer shrooms its all i wanna dfo but nothin but russulas it seems in this dry spell


----------



## Michigan Mike

Sparky23 said:


> o i fish almost every day, being that i am just gettin into the summer shrooms its all i wanna dfo but nothin but russulas it seems in this dry spell


Ya, I know wht you mean Sparky and I have the same
feelings now to an extent.
Bottom line you can only learn so much until get that hands on experience
and see all the different ones for yourself.
I remember a year similar to this when August turned out to be the best month for chants and I didn't find any kings until September but the numbers made up
for the wait.

Still patiently waiting on rain!lol

mike

http://www.morels.com/missouri/guestbook.html


----------



## Sparky23

well we got a small soaking, better then what it was, didnt get much but, ill be in the woods tomorow.


----------



## bassdisaster

Sparky23 said:


> well we got a small soaking, better then what it was, didnt get much but, ill be in the woods tomorow.


So you generally wait 1 day after a rain then? checked the gage this mornin we got about 1/4" not much but I will take it, it was a HARD pounding rain too! And the humidity today is up so it should be growing weather? Even the garden is begining to explode!
Im a rookie other than morels so I'm still learning, I want to absorb all I can while I STILL can still actually learn eh! lol
I have already expierenced some of that C.R.S. (cant remember S _ _ T) w.e 
he he he

BD


----------



## Michigan Mike

LOL @ bd

We had about a 1/4 inch here to, just enough to moisten the soil
and water the grass, not the shroom rain I was looking for.
I usually wait about 2 days depending how dry the ground was.

mike


----------



## Oldgrandman

It says we got 1.35 inches of rain yesterday :16suspect Looked like enough to spur some growth though. Didn't seem like we got that much here but I do not live near the airport where I think they get the #'s from. Either way tomorrow (well, later on today) I am hiking through my little spot and will post what I find, if anything...


----------



## fasthunter

I'm heading out today for quite a few hours. I'll give an update as to how the woods are looking now. Hopefully this VERY little bit of rain produces something. I'm actually kind of hoping to find some Lactarious Hygrophoroides. Saw a bunch that fit the desctription last year from what I remember next to my chant patch, but haven't seen any yet this year.(Left them because I had no idea what they were except for Lactarius shrooms.) Maybe those dinky chants under the leaves are big enough to show themselves today too. Also, only shroom addicts pray for rain all of the time. People always think I'm wierd. At least the people on here understand..lol!


----------



## Sparky23

I am the same way FHunter all my buddys are wantin to go fishing and i am talkin aboput rain. They all think I am weird for it but hey, i need my funges I think i will hit the woods today for a while as well.


----------



## Oldgrandman

Certainly wet enough in the woods today but not much on the fungal front worth talking about. My yard chicken isn't out yet either.


----------



## Roosevelt

Better start killin daddy long legs! LOL! It's dry here. I hit a big oakwoods and didn't find but a few small russulas and amanitas. Wandered into an area that's loaded w' spruce and pine w' oak mixed in, hopefully that will produce something this fall. Jumped up a red buck in velvet. Antlers were about a foot long and not forked out. He was sittin on a breezy north slope just chillin. Looked kinda small. Found a pass thru arrow from a hunt long ago and two fox squirrels that let me walk right up to em a foot away.

Was a nice day to be outside, but the shrooms just ain't happenin.


----------



## Michigan Mike

[email protected]!

Sounds like a good day in the woods Roosevelt!
That spruce woods sounds interesting for latter.

Me and my better half started hitting the Raspberry patches
at 7 am and didn't get done until 11:30.
That was our last picking of those.
A couple of weeks until the others start.

The ground looked pretty dry and I couldn't even tell that it rained
in most spots I was at.

mike


----------



## Sparky23

Found one very fresh chicken today, my first chestnut bolete, a few oysters, and a bunch of I think they aresuillus lakei matte jacks, wating on a spore print but found about 50, only took one for i.d. They were all on there way out but maybe more to come, anyone ever tried them? Also found a couple more boletes, to far gone not sure what they were, and one older chicken. Then hit the river for some smallies and they were in a fiesty mood, got about 20 in 2 hours or so, up to about 3lbs. and one 30ish" pike. Good day, need more rain bad though.


----------



## Michigan Mike

Hi Sparky
Congrats on a nice chicken and your first chestnut boletes.
Both are on my favorites list and chestnuts I refer as little kings
and are quite tasty.

As far as the suilluis lakei, I believe it says it is a western version
of S. Pictus which I'm not familiar with but maybe someone else here is though.
Do you have any pictures of it on photobucket ect?
http://www.mushroomexpert.com/suillus_lakei.html

mike


----------



## Sparky23

No pics didnt have the camera with me i will have to go get a few more, it is deffinetly some kind of jack, very short stemmed, yellowish pores, still waiting on spore print, but they were everywhere along a logging trail. the pics on mushroom expert dont really resemble them, back to pounding the books what kind of jacks do you know of here in 
MI?


----------



## Roosevelt

These are the first ones I start seeing around here. http://www.mushroomexpert.com/suillus_granulatus.html


----------



## Sparky23

Deffinetly not that, although i did find 2 of those today i beleive, ill have to go out and get some pics, they had very very short stems. Are any of the jacks really worth eating? I'll try to get out and take some pics of them before they are to far gone, still was nice finding a new shroom. When do blewits start?


----------



## Michigan Mike

Hi Sparky
You keep saying Jacks, makes me think of Jack O'lanterns,
but no big deal.
I guess you mean the family/ genus of Suillus.

In short Boletes are split up into about dozen groups based
on similar key characteristics which helps narrowing down
each bolete to ultimately ID it.
http://www.mushroomexpert.com/boletales.html

Suillus are generally associated with specific pines and knowing
what kind of pine helps too.
http://www.mushroomexpert.com/suillus.html

There's a couple that are only associated with white pine
for example which helps with narrowing it down even more.
Just a big puzzle and you have to keep working the pieces,
which is the fun part.

There's a few Suillus I collect and like, just takes a little work
to remove the slime layer off the cap and I generall remove the pores.

Blewits around mid September into early November.
Took me a couple of years until I was comfortable with
collecting them.
But I'm a little slower than most to try a new shroom.

mike


----------



## Sparky23

thanks Mike and roosevelt, they were in pines I am not real good on my pine id though so not sure what type. Might go take a walk to a few other places today, it was frusterating finding a few nice boletes yesterday that were to far gone. So i guess i need to get out there more, if thats possable


----------



## Roosevelt

white pine needles are in clusters of 5, red pine in clusters of two. Other than spruces, these are the two most common planted pine stands around here, SE MI. Other than the bark this is the easiest way to tell. The needles are laying all over on the ground. 

Might be S. brevipes, or the short-stalked suillus. http://academic.evergreen.edu/projects/mushrooms/ifm/s65.htm

As far as the blewits, definitely know your shroom. I find poisonous corts, cortinarius, growing right along with them in early to late fall. After the first frost is a good time to look. I picked and ate em the first year, but I had someone there to back up my ID firsthand. And, I do believe I got sick from eating them. Probably because I ate too many. Or, I might not have cooked em long enough. I've had no problems since, but I don't eat alot at once and I always cook em well done. They need to be cooked well done, or else they're slightly poisonous.


----------



## Sparky23

yea i wouldnt feel comfoprtable eating them just was wondering. We should try to get a fall/summer shroom outing going on some state land somwhere, get everyone together be a good way to learn some knews shrooms. If it ever rains at least.


----------



## fasthunter

Sparky23 said:


> Found one very fresh chicken today, my first chestnut bolete, a few oysters, and a bunch of I think they aresuillus lakei matte jacks, wating on a spore print but found about 50, only took one for i.d. They were all on there way out but maybe more to come, anyone ever tried them? Also found a couple more boletes, to far gone not sure what they were, and one older chicken. Then hit the river for some smallies and they were in a fiesty mood, got about 20 in 2 hours or so, up to about 3lbs. and one 30ish" pike. Good day, need more rain bad though.


 Hey, Sparky I don't know about those Jacks. Never picked and ate them. Gonna look them up though. For me it was really dry, but I found a few purple bloom russulas, and a new bolete for me. Picked a bunch in an area that stays wetter near oaks, maples, and scattered beech. Asked for help on another forum and got a positive ID. I kept and dried them. Even did my first ammonia test on it:chillin:. They were boletus hortonii. Cool looking edible shroom. Tasted good on the field test and doing a cook up with butter today with a fresh one from the fridge. The only suillius I've ever eaten was the short footed suillius (Sounds like it may be it.....was the top of the cap tacky?....What was the stem like.....plain...reticulated, glandular dots....hollow.....spore color....bruising...ect??) I've read alot about the chicken fat shroom too. Found some last year, but didn't eat them. They were growing under white pines in Sept. Congrats on the chicken, chestnut, and fish too!!!
( I LOOOVE all three of those!)


----------



## Sparky23

glad you found a little moisture out there...isnt much:sad: I am starting to think it is a short stemmed, ive been looking at all 3 books and i have it narrowed hopefully some new ones pop for better id. I went back last night to get pics an they were pretty far gone, the cap is tacky though. Yellowish larger pores, oliveish cinnuimen spore print. Hope we get a good storm tommorow Went fishing tonight had a tourny, took 3rd. so had fun and won some cash.


----------



## Michigan Mike

Hi Fh..I seen those Horts on Ncm and they are pretty cool looking for sure
and a nice edible.
Nice find and nice pics!
*http://www.northerncountrymorels.com/messageboard/viewtopic.php?f=54&t=12646*

mike


----------



## Sparky23

just saw the pics of those boletes, pretty cool. So what do you do in the amonia tests? I hope others got better rain than we did, talk about a joke. A 10 minute sprinkle. I might still go out for a bit later.


----------



## fasthunter

Sparky23 said:


> just saw the pics of those boletes, pretty cool. So what do you do in the amonia tests? I hope others got better rain than we did, talk about a joke. A 10 minute sprinkle. I might still go out for a bit later.


 Hey, Sparky I'd have to agree. That rain was a joke! Guess I'll check the weather again:lol:. Anywho, some mushrooms react certain ways with ammonia. Turns out this one will have a blue-green flash on the cap where you put a drop of ammonia on it then it fades to a brownish color. (Didn't eat that part.) It's a characteristic of that mushroom that helped me to get a positive ID. The mushroom is very unique looking, but I thought it would be good practice. I think I'm going to try it in the future again with some other shrooms that says it has a reaction with ammonia.


----------



## Oldgrandman

Rain today in GR says almost half an inch. Puts us just under 2 inches for the month, not too bad. Takin another look probably Friday and see if the chants and chickens have come on in my main spot. The ones I have found in the past were around the first week of August or later there, same for the yard chicken I usually get......FWIW


----------



## Sparky23

well finnaly had a decent rain last night, not alot, but better then what the last 2 were. When it started I was driving home from a bass tourny listening to the weather man that was saying partly cloudy skys tonight, lol it started pooring:lol:, are they ever right.


----------



## Michigan Mike

[email protected] Sparky!
We had a pretty decent rain overnight too but I would like
to see a whole lot more at this point.
The fortunetellers never know for sure, just a good
edjumacated guess at best.
Calling for more overnight so , we'll see.

Was out collecting some fresh gills yesterday with my better half for
dinner tonight and noticed the wild blueberrys were ready for there first picking.
Real small but real tasty. I think I had it figured out to approx. 11,200 per gallon
last year.:yikes: ...
We'll be out picking before 7 am on saturday.

OGM
Your yard chicken should be showing up pretty dang soon now.
Sounds like you had enough rain at this point.

mike


----------



## Sparky23

Deffinetly not enough btu better then nothing. I am thinking on heading north tommrow to try to find some shrooms, and a few trout, maybe up by tc. I dunno though, see what tommorow brings i guess.


----------



## fasthunter

Founds some purple bloom russulas, quilted russulas, and Lactarius Volemus. Took about 3 hours for a little bit though. There's good news for Aug it looks like though. Check out the forecast for next weekend!! I got that rain Thursday night too. It did something out there, but we need quite a bit more.
http://www.weather.com/outlook/events/weddings/tenday/USMI0899?from=36hr_topnav_wedding


----------



## Oldgrandman

My local woods remains fungal-less for the most part. Nothing of culinary or camera value showing yet. Today and yesterday looked like it could have been more of a hen or honey hunt with the fall looking skies and temps!
I am dying to get some pics to start a thread with. Show em if ya got em guys n gals.....


----------



## Michigan Mike

Sounds good Chris!

OGm
We ad just a little rain here.
We picked wild blueberrys for 3 hrs this morning and ended
up with 5 lbs even.
mmm...*Berrys* are better than shrooms!!

While out I noticed the shroom woods looked like this now.:yikes:
*http://weathersavvy.com/desert1_OPT.jpg*
*http://www.edupic.net/Images/Biomes/desert_saquaro554.JPG*
*http://www.world-builders.org/lessons/less/biomes/desert/hot-desert/vista1.gif*

On a positive note, when this has happened in the past in the summer
and we finally do get a few inches of rain there is usually
a mini shroom explosion of quite a few varieties all at once
and is a pretty cool site.


----------



## StumpJumper

I wouldn't be surprised if the fall shrooms started growing now with this Julaugust weather we're having....

It's supposed to turn warm this week though..


----------



## Michigan Mike

Only 1/4 inch of rain here for July so far.
Ya think that has something to do with the lack of
shrooms I'm finding?


mike


----------



## fasthunter

Michigan Mike said:


> Only 1/4 inch of rain here for July so far.
> Ya think that has something to do with the lack of
> shrooms I'm finding?
> 
> 
> mike


 Hey, Mike the weather man can't make up his mind. We're supposed to get rain for a solid week now starting Tuesday. Man I sure hope this happens. I want that shroom explosion so I can fill my bag. Did find one more Lactarius Volemus yesterday, and a berkley polypore. Big and cool looking, but I hear they don't taste all that well. Just left it. Seems kinda tough too.

BTW Mike. with what the shroom woods look like. What are those big spiny forked looking shrooms.......LOL!!! It's about the truth though that's for sure. Shrooms are very far and between and it's the occasional luck that will show one right now.


----------



## fasthunter

Oldgrandman said:


> My local woods remains fungal-less for the most part. Nothing of culinary or camera value showing yet. Today and yesterday looked like it could have been more of a hen or honey hunt with the fall looking skies and temps!
> I am dying to get some pics to start a thread with. Show em if ya got em guys n gals.....


 I've got a couple pics. Nothing extraordinary though. I'll post up later.


----------



## Michigan Mike

*http://detroit.justweather.com/*

Hey FH
Right now the 8 day forecast looks great, but I'm not holding my breathe
and seeing is believing.
Looks like all hit and miss 20%, 30% ect...will see.

I know a few people that like the berkley but only when
you can find it young.
The wild man has a good read on it with a funny story.
http://www.wildmanstevebrill.com/Mushrooms.Folder/Berkeley's.html

The spiny things are some type of tooth fungi I believe.


mike


----------



## fasthunter

Michigan Mike said:


> *http://detroit.justweather.com/*
> 
> Hey FH
> Right now the 8 day forecast looks great, but I'm not holding my breathe
> and seeing is believing.
> Looks like all hit and miss 20%, 30% ect...will see.
> 
> I know a few people that like the berkley but only when
> you can find it young.
> The wild man has a good read on it with a funny story.
> http://www.wildmanstevebrill.com/Mushrooms.Folder/Berkeley's.html
> 
> The spiny things are some type of tooth fungi I believe.
> 
> 
> mike


 Maybe if I find a young one I will try it. If prepared right....lol!This one was pretty big and tough. Looked pretty cool and impressive though. I kind of wouldn't mind finding a nice young fresh black stainer though. I hear it's pretty good. Also, just don't sit on those tooth fungi:evil::lol::lol:


----------



## Oldgrandman

I wish you guys out East would get some rain too! It makes for better eye fishing in the Grand river when it is high but it has become pretty low now. So low my boat won't make it over a shelf to get to one good spot I like to fish upstream from GR. Sure the low water tends to "hole up" the fish but I think we get some big lake eye runs in mid-summer when the water is higher downtown here where I am. We are at normal precip levels for July right now. More on the horizon!
I know, I know...this is a mushroom fourm. But at least I am for more rain, as long as ark building is left out of it


----------



## Michigan Mike

Your wish has been granted OGM!
thanks.

Just had 2 inches in 2 hours here with 3 inches being average in any month.
Since it's been so dry it is a good start and another rain or 2 would
be good and we are supposed to get it.
Will be good for the blackberries too since they are just starting to ripen
here.

And I agree, fishing is always better when the water is high.
I'll take as much rain as he wants to give us at this point
as long as I don't need a boat to get to the house.


mike


----------



## bassdisaster

We got hammered last nite, had to be 3+ inches of rain, if this is what it takes for the production to JUMP then im in for some suprizes today and tomorrow as I already found 2 places where they chants are starting to pop so ya Im excited!

BD


----------



## Michigan Mike

bassdisaster said:


> We got hammered last nite, had to be 3+ inches of rain, if this is what it takes for the production to JUMP then im in for some suprizes today and tomorrow as I already found 2 places where they chants are starting to pop so ya Im excited!
> 
> BD


 
Yup, thats the good stuff for sure.
Some shrooms like chants and trumpets grow pretty slow and you
should be seeing the effects of it over the next week or so.
At times there is so many different shrooms out there it is mind boggling
but very cool just to see all the different types.

mike


----------



## Sparky23

Before we went out of Ludington yesterday morning it poored for about an hour, then we trolled all day and made our way to Manistee then took a car back to ludington docking the 38' Blue Fairways, then it started raining never stopped it poored untill we got about 45min north of my house, then it stopped. :sad: It was a cruel tease, i fugured we were getting the same as GR and Martain, and about 20 miles from home, the sun came out. Forcast still looks good though.


----------



## Michigan Mike

Ya, that seems to happen more often than not by me.
The other day we had 2 inches in 2 hours by the house,
and in the evening went fishing a half hour to the west
and they had NOTHING..
I definitely keep an eye on where the rain hits and plan
my fishing/shroomin plans accordingly.

btw...that sounds like one real nice boat for sure.

mike


----------



## fasthunter

Had some rain last night and a nice steady rain for quite a while today. Picked more winecaps at work. (They still think I'm wierd there:lol Can't head out today, but am most definitely covering some major ground tomorrow. Actually hoping for alot of lactarius shrooms. I love those buggers! (At least the volemus ones I've tried so far. Would like to find my first Indigo, and Hygrophoroides.) Chants should definitely be good next week as well. Like Mike said they just grow so sloooooow!
BTW...I made a recipe with winecaps messing around. It's REALLY GOOD!! I'm eating it again today...lol!


----------



## Michigan Mike

Good luck FH.
The L. hygros are pretty common around us and looks pretty much
like L.vol but the gills are distant,no smell, no stain fingers.

I've never heard of the indigo being found around here, but you never can tell.

More rain for the weekend too predicted by the fortunetellers.
That would would be a good thing!


----------



## fasthunter

Michigan Mike said:


> Good luck FH.
> The L. hygros are pretty common around us and looks pretty much
> like L.vol but the gills are distant,no smell, no stain fingers.
> 
> I've never heard of the indigo being found around here, but you never can tell.
> 
> More rain for the weekend too predicted by the fortunetellers.
> That would would be a good thing!


 I know what they look like Mike, but I'm excited to hopefully find some. This rain should be SAWEEETTT!!! I sure know you're geeked I am. Would be cool to find an indigo too. Never know.


----------



## Sparky23

You guys are lucky, we didnt get an inch here. I went out yesterday and the woods was like a desert, Found one older chicken and that was about it.


----------



## Roosevelt

I mainly hunt 4 specific areas in 5 different counties. According to the rain maps these areas have only got .01-.50 inches of rain in the past week. When ya gotta measure rain in hundredths of an inch it ain't worth it. LOL! Although, I know my one area got more cuz I was there....here! so, I'll be checkin it. But, the entire area surrounding these spots got over an inch. Crazy! If ya look at the rain maps there's a NE stretch of rainless woods in SE MI. That's where I hunt.


----------



## fasthunter

Roosevelt said:


> I mainly hunt 4 specific areas in 5 different counties. According to the rain maps these areas have only got .01-.50 inches of rain in the past week. When ya gotta measure rain in hundredths of an inch it ain't worth it. LOL! Although, I know my one area got more cuz I was there....here! so, I'll be checkin it. But, the entire area surrounding these spots got over an inch. Crazy! If ya look at the rain maps there's a NE stretch of rainless woods in SE MI. That's where I hunt.


 Are you the one that left the stems on some of my chant patches?:yikes::lol:. Seriously someone else know's one of the patches I discovered today. Probably wasn't you because today you wouldn't have left the good looking ones next to the stub touching it. I just know there's another chantie hunter in my spot. :lol: I'm observant. It's not you most likely, but it was funny that I know someone else nearby hunts the same area. Probably Miker. Ran into him a few times before....Good guy.


BTW....Just doing the shroom hunter analysis rambling thing. Really happened, but just BSing.


----------



## bigsablemike

fasthunter said:


> Had some rain last night and a nice steady rain for quite a while today. Picked more winecaps at work. (They still think I'm wierd there:lol Can't head out today, but am most definitely covering some major ground tomorrow. Actually hoping for alot of lactarius shrooms. I love those buggers! (At least the volemus ones I've tried so far. Would like to find my first Indigo, and Hygrophoroides.) Chants should definitely be good next week as well. Like Mike said they just grow so sloooooow!
> BTW...I made a recipe with winecaps messing around. It's REALLY GOOD!! I'm eating it again today...lol!


 
im pretty sure ive found a orange brown milky/ lac.vol. the milk that comes out is sticky?it did stain tissue brown.im thinking there were alot of rotten ones also.mustve missed it by a couple days.
also today i picked what im pretty sure is a blewitt/clitocybe nuda.one just coming out of the leaves,another mature.the little one was all light purple.
im waiting on spore prints to be sure.
i have pics but cannot figure out how to get them here.
also found a hen&chicken,some false chantrelles,a few unidentifiables,alot of little toadstool types.
i gotta say this mushroom hunting thing is really addicting.i like it better now rather than spring.alot more shrooms to see.


----------



## Roosevelt

Not me FH, i went out today and got annialated by deer flies. Found two very oldy moldy chants, a few lbms, one or two unknown lactarius and that's it. Oh, i did find an extremely fresh dymakers polypore. oh boy!


----------



## fasthunter

Roosevelt said:


> Not me FH, i went out today and got annialated by deer flies. Found two very oldy moldy chants, a few lbms, one or two unknown lactarius and that's it. Oh, i did find an extremely fresh dymakers polypore. oh boy!


 I figured. Just a rambling away. I do that (Especially with a couple beers....shhhh......:evil:.) Never seen a dymakers polypore, but I've heard of it before. Read about it briefly. Good luck out there man.


----------

